# Charles Smiley's HO Oakland and Walnut Creek layout



## trainmovies (Aug 28, 2016)

Here are a few scratchbuilt scenes modeled by my friend Charles Smiley(Charles Smiley Videos). This is from his HO layout circa 1950's SP and WP in Oakland and Walnut Creek!
I thought they were really nicely done!


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

very nicely done ... he has something there to be proud of :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

Dude, any better and people are going to think you are posting pics of 1:1 buildings.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I agree, very very nicely done. Something I can try to aspire to.

Mark


----------

